# Replacement Burrs



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi all. I think I need to replace the burrs on my MDF. I have found them from a Gaggia spares site for £22 each...not the pair!!!! This does seem rather steep to me. Can anyone suggest a good supplier of burrs at a slightly more reasonable price?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

That does sound a bit steep and my quick search hasnt found any thing cheaper.

But i did find this info, which leads me to think that other machines burrs might fit.

From just looking I rekon the rocky burrs would fit,,, maybe someone can confirm or dispel that

*Rancilio Rocky, Gaggia MDF, Mazzer Minis and so on.*

These grinders use standard professional burr sets with professional brass threaded burr carriers, and, as you would expect, are fully capable of grinding for professional espresso machines.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes my Google search found nothing cheaper. I was also starting to think along the lines of using another grinders burrs. I have just read somewhere that the Rocky burrs are almost identical to the MDF's 50mm flat burrs. IT would be very interesting if they were compatible. At £44 to replace the burrs on my MDF, I may as well put the dosh towards a new better grinder!


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Just found this on Ebay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-MDF-50mm-Coffee-Grinder-Replacement-Blades-Burrs-Teeth-Coffee-Machine-/161168579898

Found it via Google images! Has anybody else used these burrs? Just wandering about the quality.


----------



## MarkII (May 12, 2015)

Have you found any cheaper than link above. Would like to change mine as well.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Gaggia MDF blades (pair), 50x30mm RH, £26 incl postage.

PM me.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

MarkII said:


> Have you found any cheaper than link above. Would like to change mine as well.


The cheapest I could find was on the link. They arrived within a few days and look fine. Not fitted them yet.


----------



## MarkII (May 12, 2015)

Let us know how was the new blades goes..


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

MarkII said:


> Let us know how was the new blades goes..


I fitted them last night and there was an obvious improvement immediately. Before the replacement, I was having to grind my favourite bean on setting 1. The burrs I removed were very dull and definitely needed replacing. Now grinding on setting 4 & is also grinding quicker.


----------



## MarkII (May 12, 2015)

@shaunclarke Thanks for the result. I found my mdf grinder took at least 25second to grind 14-15g. Maybe i should replce blades as well. Anybody with good advise on my problem or it is normal?


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

MarkII said:


> @shaunclarke Thanks for the result. I found my mdf grinder took at least 25second to grind 14-15g. Maybe i should replce blades as well. Anybody with good advise on my problem or it is normal?


That's not too bad actually. Its not a particularly fast grinder. Take it apart and check it out. Even if the burrs don't need replacement, the grinder will be grateful for a deep clean.


----------



## MarkII (May 12, 2015)

...will give a deep clean soon


----------



## MarkII (May 12, 2015)

I've cleaned my grinder and aligment. 14g at Fine 1(Dial no.1) the output is 40g within +-38second. Changed to Dial no.3 and brewed it around 26-30second for 40g espresso.


----------

